# Anonymous Deliveries



## Dave Martell

Every week I get at least one anonymous delivery come in here, usually they're packed & shipped from a FedEx or UPS store to which it only shows the sent location on the return address. This is OK if included is our mail order form that's been filled out by the customer but in many cases we just get a note with no contact information and in many other cases we get no note or anything. We then have to play detective and re-read 100's of PM's, emails, and even try calling the shipping companies who never help. This causes huge delays for us so we're asking that our customers please include contact information - PLEASE!?! 


Oh and while I have you, I have an anonymous box here right now that came from a UPS store from FL. if you think this might be your box please shoot me a PM with the details of what it contains and we'll go from there.

Thanks for your help here folks!
Dave


----------



## tk59

Hhaha. That's funny... Not for you, I'm sure.


----------



## El Pescador

I bet if you offered what you get anonymously for sale on the board people would identify themsleves quickly!

Pesky

plus it might be a nice souce of side revenue...


----------



## tk59

That's a great idea! You could raffle off the mystery boxes, too. I'm in!


----------



## Dave Martell

I also have unclaimed freight sitting here. Every year I must get 1-2 knives that never get claimed after I work on them. I do my best to contact people but you figure that after a year or two goes by they either forgot about it, can't afford it, or died.


----------



## stevenStefano

Dave that's a great idea for the next giveaway.....:idea2:


----------



## Eamon Burke

Unclaimed?? I'm claiming it now!


----------



## TB_London

You just reminded me, do you have my Devin gyuto and Burke suji, I sent them a while ago
.
.
.
Worth a try


----------



## Dave Martell

Good try!


----------



## Dave Martell

BTW, we now have our mail order form/price list also located in our web store at http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Sharpening-Service-s/128.htm


----------



## Andrew H

I'll take them off your hands. Send me the shipping invoice.


----------



## JohnnyChance

This is one of the reasons I have been in the habit lately of putting painter's tape on blocks of wood I send out to knife makers or handle makers. I write my name, forum name, email and what knife it is for on the tape.


----------



## K-Fed

<======<<< Guilty! The box from FL is mine.... Sorry. I had to rush to get it out before work and neglected to have them pack contact info with it.


----------



## Dave Martell

K-Fed said:


> <======<<< Guilty! The box from FL is mine.... Sorry. I had to rush to get it out before work and neglected to have them pack contact info with it.



:spankarse: 

 No worries as long as we eventually figure it out.


----------



## Dave Martell

Sherlock Holmes here again :detective:

I've got a knife that arrived here today for something? If you sent a knife in to us and your initials are M.T. (and you didn't include any paperwork) please contact me as this just might be your knife. I have your full name from the box but no contact information or reason for what I'm doing with it. HELP!


----------



## MadMel

Dave Martell said:


> Sherlock Holmes here again :detective:
> 
> I've got a knife that arrived here today for something? If you sent a knife in to us and your initials are M.T. (and you didn't include any paperwork) please contact me as this just might be your knife. I have your full name from the box but no contact information or reason for what I'm doing with it. HELP!



If that's a 7.8 sun cater funy, it might be one that I got off Iceman and asked to be shipped to you.


----------



## Dave Martell

MadMel said:


> If that's a 7.8 sun cater funy, it might be one that I got off Iceman and asked to be shipped to you.




No worries Mel, the mystery has been solved.


----------



## Dave Martell

:detective:Could the person who had a vintage Henckels sent here from an ebay seller please contact me. I recall already talking to you however I can't find the PM and there's no info in the box to help me out.

Thanks!


----------



## Eamon Burke

cover=blown. Now we need a WIP.


----------



## Dave Martell

:detective:I've got another mystery on my hands.

I have a package from the UK that has a name on it but no paperwork to tell me what I'm to do with the knives. :helpsos:


----------



## Crothcipt

um ya I sent them to a friend from school to send to you. He doesn't speak American, so he didn't bother to write anything. You can eliminate the middle man and just send it to Wyoming in the uk.

Sorry I know I am of no help here. Just wanting to be funny. Hope the search goes well.


----------



## Dave Martell

Attention D. Barua - please contact me about the knife you sent in. 

Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell

If you're from CA and sent in 2 knives please contact me for instructions on what I'm supposed to do with them.


----------



## Dave Martell

Another mystery alert - If you sent in a suji to be rehandled (a week or so ago) and did not include any paperwork or contact information please get with me so that we can move forward. 

Thanks!


----------



## X-JaVeN-X

I sent in a kumagoro and a handle that tracking shows was delivered the middle of last week. I have sent emails to two different email addresses that showed up on your website(s). One was sent the middle of last week (4/18/2013) right after the knife's tracking showed as "delivered" to [email protected] and I also sent an email earlier today to [email protected]. I also called today and left a message with my phone number. I have not received a reply to either email or voice message. I'd like to make sure that you actually received the knife and handle. Also, which email address is preferred to contact you through? Please get in touch with me and let me know what is up. Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell

X-JaVeN-X said:


> I sent in a kumagoro and a handle that tracking shows was delivered the middle of last week. I have sent emails to two different email addresses that showed up on your website(s). One was sent the middle of last week (4/18/2013) right after the knife's tracking showed as "delivered" to [email protected] and I also sent an email earlier today to [email protected]. I also called today and left a message with my phone number. I have not received a reply to either email or voice message. I'd like to make sure that you actually received the knife and handle. Also, which email address is preferred to contact you through? Please get in touch with me and let me know what is up. Thanks!




Hi, I'm sorry that I haven't answered your call or emails. I'm trying hard to work my way down through my backlog and keeping the communications to a minimum so that I can concentrate on my work. I'm a one man band and I have to pick and choose which I can do at any given time.

So you know that the knife was delivered? You just want to be extra sure?

Since I don't know your name I can't give you any details here but I'll get to your emails ASAP. 

Sorry for any inconvenience this causes...

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

I just found your emails and responded.


----------



## X-JaVeN-X

Thank you very much sir! I've heard nothing but good things about your work and look forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## Dave Martell

No problem and I look forward to seeing the finished product too.  

Thanks for your patience!

Dave


----------



## Drumjockey

Even reading THIS thread fills me with anticipation... Ha, I'm so far down the line but still...


----------



## Dave Martell

Mystery Alert! 
:detective:


Nenox gyuto with no paperwork arrived here today. If this is your knife please contact me. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## rdmalak

Wow!! I'm truly staggered at the amount of people that do this. Crazy!!


----------



## Crothcipt

exp., how expensive those ones are.


----------



## Dave Martell

I've got another mystery box of knives to sharpen. This time we have 3 Henckels. If this might be your box please send me a message with your contact and shipping address.

Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell

I've got an 8-pack of Wusthofs here with no contact info. If it's yours please shoot me a message, thanks! :detective:


----------



## ecchef

Dave, did my crate of KDs show up yet?


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> Dave, did my crate of KDs show up yet?



:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

I've got another mystery gyuto show up today. If you sent in a single knife (for sharpening?) then maybe it's yours'. Give me a shout!


----------



## Benuser

3 Henckels, 8 Wüsthof, all vintage carbons I hope.


----------



## Dave Martell

I've got an unidentifiable package of knives from Florida, if it's yours please send me a PM, thanks!


----------



## sethm

Not Me


----------



## tripleq

I don't know how many times I've seen Dave searching for knife owners over the years. I can't believe it still happens.


----------



## daveb

What kind of knives from Fl?


----------



## Dave Martell

daveb said:


> What kind of knives from Fl?




You won't get me that trick Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> I've got an unidentifiable package of knives from Florida, if it's yours please send me a PM, thanks!




Mystery solved - took only 19 days this time


----------

